# For the 'knobs' on here



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.olympus-on-line.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1160&p=8380#p8380

Please follow link and comment if you wish.

I suspect my post may get deleted


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

what the hell is this ? lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

if you follow the link you'll see

theres a post on ukm.com that insinuates that a lot of people on here are 'knobs'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let us know how long it stays on mate, brilliant..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I'm fairly certain this board has quite a lot of international members, which I think goes to show that actually, the quality of the stuff on this board is rather high. I seem to remember reading that dutch_scott's GH thread has got a lot of people talking on other international boards. To say that this board is full of rubbish is a pretty loose and unsubstantiated claim tbh.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah i saw the link mate. is it any one you know or a member on here ? lol .. is bloody hatter if they don't like the forum don't USE IT SIMPLE AS


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> if you follow the link you'll see
> 
> *theres a post on ukm.com that insinuates that a lot of people on here are 'knobs'*


and your disagreeing with him? 

in all seriousness its easy to see the people who know there stuff and the copy and pasting brigade


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

He sounds a right plank.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I know Barny yes.

This thread is not intended as a witch hunt I thought people might like to comment on the thread as I think the statement he made is a bit harsh.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried to read that forum Tom sorry but all the oxygen left the room and the utter boring ness of their forum tore a hole in the normal spacetime continuim around my hotel room.

Knobs?? Fuking lol - glass houses and stones!!!

Self righteuos pricks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Well said Tom.

The whole point of forums IMO are to share information that helps you, and to gain information where you lack knowledge.

As a result big forums have a huge range of levels of experience, knowledge and areas of expertise... and the way forums work allows people to compare ideas, put knowledge out there and discuss, as well as to get valuable advice from guys who have walked the walk.

Asking questions when you don't know something and explaining answers when you think you do and can help someone else is the whole friggin point!

I have learned so much from people on forums... much more so than listening to guys in the gym, and much quicker than trial and error.

Sure you get some people who have the wrong end of the stick on things, but we've all had misconceptions about stuff at times, every single one of us... anyone who claims they know it all isn't worth listening to IMO.

How better to get educated than to state what you think in public and have others help you see where you might be going wrong?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> if you follow the link you'll see
> 
> *theres a post on ukm.com that insinuates that a lot of people on here are 'knobs'*


To be fair thats not wrong :lol: 

Fvck em, nobs on every forum


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I tried to read that forum Tom sorry but all the oxygen left the room and the utter boring ness of their forum tore a hole in the normal spacetime continuim around my hotel room.


This thread is a gigantic mountain of over-exaggeration... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Recently on here Joshua said something wise and true:

"Replying to threads is not a purely altruistic endeavour. It is also a way of testing one's ideas and more crucially one's reasoning. When an answer is elaborated, it is more exposed for others to pick apart. The end result is that we all get closer to the truth."

I can't think of a better way of putting it.

UK-M does a great service in keeping bodybuilders in touch and thinking about reality and better ways of achieving their goals.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL Guys you need to comment on that forum.

Yes there are knobs on here as in every walk of life but I have seen some quality posts on here over the years.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

sounds about right for the US Boards...

but IMO most UK Boards ... yeh there's a few d1cks every now and then but then again on uk boards we seem to be able to weed out those sort of people and the negative comments far better than on the american boards.

Cant please everyone :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't be @rsed joing their fuking [email protected] little boring forum...

Fuk me - even Sizar's gear threads would be pearls to the swine on their! lol

(and you can tuck your lip away Sizar - I love ya bro!)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Recently on here Joshua said something wise and true:
> 
> "Replying to threads is not a purely altruistic endeavour. It is also a way of testing one's ideas and more crucially one's reasoning. When an answer is elaborated, it is more exposed for others to pick apart. The end result is that we all get closer to the truth."
> 
> ...


That's a great quote from J... so true.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all forums have knobs the bigger the forum the more knobs you get UKM.com are deluded if they think they have non.....

as for the talk of this and MT not having any useful content now that's just laughable but hey you will always have those that moan for the sake of it....


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw your title Tom and immediately knew this thread was aimed at me....but dude i havent been to uk-m.com since i stopped modding zee forum for zee fat people and I don't even think I have an account?

Oh well.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

the thing thats made me laugh is people going do you know this bloke?

to be fair barney is and has been one of the most consistent amatuers over the last x years so for people to say 'who is he' must sum up their knowlegde of uk bb at the moment.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I can't be @rsed joing their fuking [email protected] little boring forum...
> 
> Fuk me - even Sizar's gear threads would be pearls to the swine on their! lol
> 
> (and you can tuck your lip away Sizar - I love ya bro!)


 :ban: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

ya, BDP is a good and well known BBer, iirc Alex Mac particularly loves his quads?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

am I a knob?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

erics44 said:


> am I a knob?


no,knobs dont melt.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

erics44 said:


> am I a knob?


Don't know mate but I know for sure that I am


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

mal said:


> no,knobs dont melt.


Knobs of butter do :laugh:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't know mate but I know for sure that I am


youre not a knob just coz you say you are

prove it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> the thing thats made me laugh is people going do you know this bloke?
> 
> to be fair barney is and has been one of the most consistent amatuers over the last x years so for people to say 'who is he' must sum up their knowlegde of uk bb at the moment.


Unfortunately that is true mate

Which just shows the importance of self promotion and making yourself known.

I havent done well at the Brits in the last few years due to some bad last minute things but because of my internet presence and my magazine articles I am pretty well known, yet Barny has been top 3 in the U90 for a few years and still not getting the recognition which is unfortunate.

Very valuable tool the internet if used right.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wee G said:


> I saw your title Tom and immediately knew this thread was aimed at me....but dude i havent been to uk-m.com since i stopped modding zee forum for zee fat people and I don't even think I have an account?
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well that doesnt excempt you from being a knob mate.

Sorry


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

erics44 said:


> youre not a knob just coz you say you are
> 
> prove it


LOL, doesn't making claims about myself without being able to prove them make me a knob anyway? :lol:


----------



## Aron (Mar 29, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> LOL, doesn't making claims about myself without being able to prove them make me a knob anyway? :lol:


YES


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know i have been a member of many forums over the past 5 years and this is the one i have spent the most time on.

Once you get over the fact that not everyone on here is an actual athlete but still will put in their 2 pence and more its plain sailing......

American boards are horrible, nothing more than a load of teens making fun of proper athletes!

I would agree that this board has many nobs on it, me being 1 of them


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Every board i use, be it cars, music, muscle, gaming, football etc.. has "knobs" on it.

It is just a side effect of a large amount of users. Not all of them can give good advice, or contribute well or get on with everyone or whatever.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Thats a great post you did there Tom (a55 lick:001_tt2

thinks its a size thing, bigger forum means more d1cks, tbf I think the guy was

pretty humbled by your reply, we all have rants:rolleye:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im trying to comment, but i cant open the link


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

HELLO!!

Got beef with me? Do i talk whack??? My points are very well illustated by the response on this thread...

**** lickers..gang mentality, lets jump on the next band waggon of mindless morons who havent got the BALLS to be individual and speak up for THEMSELVES.

'who is this guy'??? Let me introduce myself...

Barny du Plessis..multiple CHAMPION - 35 shows, national/international. British top 3 x 2, top 2 x 3 years light heavies and heavies consecutive years and soon to be BRITISH HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION this year. Pro either this year or Arnolds next year. FACT!!

I havent BEEF with any of you guys...why would i? I made a statement about morons and it upset the morons lol!

Some of you guys know me, know how i am, know i speak my mind..no tact or diplomacy thats me lol!

I chose not to whore myself everywhere cos i DO THE FUKIN DO, I TRAIN AND WIN!! Dont chat Whack and pretend im something bigger/better than i am.

THE REAL DEAL NOT A PRETENDA!!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

What makes a good knob.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicely worded response Tom. Got the point across in an intelligent way rather than ranting back :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BARNY said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> Got beef with me? Do i talk whack??? My points are very well illustated by the response on this thread...
> 
> ...


Bold words there....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> LOL, doesn't making claims about myself without being able to prove them make me a knob anyway? :lol:


erm......

are you trying to double stupid me?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BARNY said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> Got beef with me? Do i talk whack??? My points are very well illustated by the response on this thread...
> 
> ...


I can't be responsible for peoples comments on here Barny, I did say I didnt want a witch hunt on you 

But when you call people knobs they are going to respond :lol:

Good luck with the finals and the Arnold, you have some tough competition this year in the heavies but you've improved massively last few years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bold words there....


yeah but to be fair i would say his cv to date is far more decorated than 95% maybe more of users here.

the man has a goal and isnt giving it the 'im gonna be the best i can be' bollocks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BARNY said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> Got beef with me? Do i talk whack??? My points are very well illustated by the response on this thread...
> 
> ...


Hello back!

I don't think anyone was questioning your achievements, just the generalisation about this forum.

Sure people talk [email protected] on here sometimes, it happens on all forums, but generally this is a pretty good place to learn stuff and share ideas and experiences... and I've gotta say I've learned the most when I've posted something that's stupid and people have come on and corrected me... forums are for learning and sharing, and as part of that we have to test what we think.

Even a newb question that shows very little knowledge can help a more experienced person clarify their own thoughts when it comes to thinking how to reply and explain stuff... everyone has a contribution to make somehow, and as a newb how are you gonna learn if you don't ask simple questions?

If you see a lot of nonsense on here or any forum then post more regularly and correct it... sometimes trolls do post on here and usually the forum is pretty effective at telling them where to stick their head. If you really don't like it here though then don't look if you don't want any part of it. IMO though it's people with experience such as yours that what is needed and with your credentials it would be good to see you on here.

Not blowing smoke to you now, nor was I blowing smoke in agreeing with Tom... just giving my opinion.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> yeah but to be fair i would say his cv is far more decorated than 95% maybe more of users here


More like 99.9% of posters on here that's for certain.

I can even remember seeing pics of him in BEEF mag years ago and being impressed.

Still does not take away from the statement he has made as its a very big assumption.

Either way if you don't like the board just don't read it.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

erics44 said:


> erm......
> 
> are you trying to double stupid me?


Nah mate, just being a knobb!!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

1russ100 said:


> yeah *but to be fair i would say his cv to date is far more decorated than 95% maybe more of users here.*
> 
> the man has a goal and isnt giving it the 'im gonna be the best i can be' bollocks


Yes and to be fair its a shame that someone hasnt picked him up for sponsorship.

again I say that self promotion is a necessary tool unless you are a millionaire and can afford to bodybuild seriously on your own cash.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> More like 99.9% of posters on here that's for certain.
> 
> I can even remember seeing pics of him in BEEF mag years ago and being impressed.
> 
> ...


ok 99%  you said it first 

i agree about not reading it. as tom rightly said earlier, used correctly the internet can be used greatly to you advantage. unfortunatly alot of users belive that forums are the be all and end of bodybuilding when the reality is more dont use forums etc than do.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BARNY said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> Got beef with me? Do i talk whack??? My points are very well illustated by the response on this thread...
> 
> ...


Well, it's a good job you're doing well at the shows because the diplomatic services have informed me you'r cv is in the fuking bin:lol:


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

OK!! You won guys....i stand corrected! Yes the internet is an amazing world of information good and bad! Choose to read and believe what you will i suppose..

As 1russ100 said quite rightly, there are some folk who think the forums are the be all and end all and know very little in reality.

I am always helping people experienced and new to the sport because i love the world of bodybuilding. I havent got time however for lazy peeps who want information spoon fed to them without any effort or respect to the time/knowledge effort required to learn it. Lazy people wanting free information....when i were a lad we had nowt but coal and books lol!

As for sponsorship....i recently turned down Met-Rx and Predator due to the nature of the contracts...Im in no hurry, to be honest, can do it very well just Josie and me. Would be nice with a bit of help though but its not a goal of mine. Had no help till now in last 15 years just hard work and love.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont want to post over there, id have to register and I dont want to give them another member... :lol:

At the end of the day it is one guy expressing his opinion.

You can learn something from everyone if you take the time to listen long enough.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

BARNY said:


> OK!! You won guys....i stand corrected! Yes the internet is an amazing world of information good and bad! Choose to read and believe what you will i suppose..
> 
> As 1russ100 said quite rightly, there are some folk who think the forums are the be all and end all and know very little in reality.
> 
> ...


Your posts are far better when your not angry. In the one above you almost seemed human 

Your no doubt in great shape and by your record alone you can see your a top amateur but why the anger and animosity toward people that you don't know?

You never know, if you tried being nice you might have many more people cheering for you next time you step on stage. Why not try being a crowd pleaser then us nobodies on bodybuilding forums may know who you are next time your name pops up. You may not need a sponsor but everyone like to be liked.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

To be fair saying that you are going to be heavyweight champ this year makes you a bit of a well .... hypocrite.

There are a lot of people who aren't proper ahletes on this board (me being one of them) but are aspiring to be one, and in doing so will also lend a helping hand to others along the way using info handed down from more knowledgable others.

Isn't that a good thing for the sport? Instead of spewing all this "we're a dying breed" malarky.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

> wrote an article on gaining muscle and losing weight which ran to 15 pages at last count and also featured in the Beef magazine for which I received alot of positive feedback for. When did yo ulast write an article for the Beef


Nice come back.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BARNY said:


> HELLO!!
> 
> Got beef with me? Do i talk whack??? My points are very well illustated by the response on this thread...
> 
> ...


This post gives the sound of arrogance.

A little humility goes a long way in my book.



BARNY said:


> OK!! You won guys....i stand corrected! Yes the internet is an amazing world of information good and bad! Choose to read and believe what you will i suppose..
> 
> As 1russ100 said quite rightly, there are some folk who think the forums are the be all and end all and know very little in reality.
> 
> ...


Well, I disagree, all the information I ever got was either by trial and error or it was free from some one else.

When a guy crashes and is in one of the worst positions in his life due to low testosterone levels, last thing I am going to do is tell him to go read about stuff and then come back as he is to lazy to do his own homework.

Some things need immediate attention, how could neither I nor anyone else address this not with priority?

Or the issue of gyno perhaps?

Some issues need to be answered immediately.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> *To be fair saying that you are going to be heavyweight champ this year makes you a bit of a well .... hypocrite.*
> 
> There are a lot of people who aren't proper ahletes on this board (me being one of them) but are aspiring to be one, and in doing so will also lend a helping hand to others along the way using info handed down from more knowledgable others.
> 
> Isn't that a good thing for the sport? Instead of spewing all this "we're a dying breed" malarky.


whys that?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Calling people knobs and then throwing out a statement like that ... as it it is a given and not taking into account the other guys also slaving away for the same prize.

There's confidence ... then there's arrogance (knob)


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Calling people knobs and then throwing out a statement like that ... as it it is a given and not taking into account the other guys also slaving away for the same prize.
> 
> There's confidence ... then there's arrogance (knob)


self belief maybe?? anyone with a winning mentality wouldnt expect him to say any different.

it would be like saying 'im training to get top ten' why bother if 9 others are gonna beat you?


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Cheese said:


> Your posts are far better when your not angry. In the one above you almost seemed human
> 
> Your no doubt in great shape and by your record alone you can see your a top amateur but why the anger and animosity toward people that you don't know?
> 
> You never know, if you tried being nice you might have many more people cheering for you next time you step on stage. Why not try being a crowd pleaser then us nobodies on bodybuilding forums may know who you are next time your name pops up. You may not need a sponsor but everyone like to be liked.


 Hey!! i'm not angry..never have been!!?? I simply made a statement on 'my' BRUTAL TRUTH FORUM about something that was getting on my tits!!

Tom decided to hang me up on this site for all his fans to throw rotten tomatoes at.

I am not big headed..if i was wouldnt you be reading and hearing about me a lot more??

When i made that statement about WINNING the British Heavies i meant it!! Not being big headed, just knowing my game and knowing my competition. I am NEVER arrogant, people who know me know thats a fact...i am a very humble nice person...no ego or arrogance at all not even a whiff!

If i am going to be hung up for abuse i am going to fight like any one else would. I am no fool. Tom and i go way back. He used to live with me.

He was obviously offended by my opinion so he thought he would get his mates to back him up lol!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> self belief maybe?? anyone with a winning mentality wouldnt expect him to say any different.
> 
> it would be like saying 'im training to get top ten' why bother if 9 others are gonna beat you?


It's the wording of the statement.

I aspire to be .....

I'm hoping to become ....

You get the jist.... Yes, a winning mentalilty is a good thing, privately. But when in public (especially when you're trying to get a point across concerning male ego's) you choice of words are the line that separates confidence from disrespectful arrogance.

Agree to disagree?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> It's the wording of the statement.
> 
> I aspire to be .....
> 
> ...


i do agree yes, maybe the wording could have been tweaked slightly


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

BARNY said:


> Tom and i go way back. He used to live with me.


Come on guys.

Who was big spoon? :tongue:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

kgb said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> Who was big spoon? :tongue:


He'd use tom as a butt plug :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BARNY said:


> Tom decided to hang me up on this site for all his fans to throw rotten tomatoes at.


I took it as he wanted us all to know what you thought of our forum.......

I've never seen any mod on here or even members slag off a particular forum.

TBH - it just came accross to me a sour grapes.

Anyway, all the best with your training and goals, I'm not too much of a knob not to wish you well in BBing....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lloyd DA said:


> It's the wording of the statement.
> 
> I aspire to be .....
> 
> ...


Humility is graciously accepted by most people.



Uriel said:


> I've never seen any mod on here or even members slag off a particular forum.


Althought I have seen some slagging off of other forums here but that gets sorted quick.

In general it does not happen here.

I personally dont like American boards due to the slagging off of members by keyboard warriors, this is why I choose UK boards, they are frendlier in nature and the guys/girls are funnier in general.

I love this board, and the members.


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

BARNY said:


> Hey!! i'm not angry..never have been!!?? I simply made a statement on 'my' BRUTAL TRUTH FORUM about something that was getting on my tits!!
> 
> Tom decided to hang me up on this site for all his fans to throw rotten tomatoes at.
> 
> ...


There are knobs and wannabes on all forums.....but thats life and eventually i should think they get bored and go away...as on here they are usually spotted and corrected.

For someone as dedicated and high achieving as yourself ...yes i can understand it will **** you off...but for every keyboard warrier there is someone like me ...new to bodybuilding...i do my homework ...but i dont always understand it and i learn from people like you and tom and the others that know their stuff telling me im wrong or correcting a knobs post or just discussing something.

You can either make bodybuilding a "closed" serious sport to be discussed only by those who live and breath it or open it up to everyone so that someone like me who just wants to be healthy and look the best i can manage can join in and learn to do so...the right way..

You should promote yourself what youve achieved everyone should ....its inspirational....but also be tolerant.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

All forums have knobs and after a period of time they end up becoming mods and then the cycle begins again...its just the way things are :whistling:

edit: I never said that it was the demons in my head made me do it :devil2:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

This is to BARNY

You said in your last post on UKM.com that you thought bodybuilding had changed and you couldnt quite put your finger on why but you know you didnt like it. I know exactly what has happened, it got popular, its no longer a private little club its gaining mass apeal, I think thats what you dont like.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

IanStu said:


> This is to BARNY
> 
> You said in your last post on UKM.com that you thought bodybuilding had changed and you couldnt quite put your finger on why but you know you didnt like it. I know exactly what has happened, it got popular, its no longer a private little club its gaining mass apeal, I think thats what you dont like.


bodybuildings got popular?? wheres that then?

i belive since mma has become popular i think alot more people are now more body concious but bodybuilding on a amatuer level is not popular imo


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> bodybuildings got popular?? wheres that then?
> 
> i belive since mma has become popular i think alot more people are now more body concious but bodybuilding on a amatuer level is not popular imo


it is more popular compared to what it used to be, when I was a kid in the sixties I had never heard of it, it simply didnt exist in most peoples minds but thats def not the case now, everyone is at least aware of it and its following is much greater than it was, of course it is still a minority sport treated with suspicion by alot of people but its far more mainstream than it used to be


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice follow up posts Barney.

To be fair we've all ranted about forum stuff before and in the process maybe unintentionally annoyed a few people, I know I've done it, and that's how I interpret your post back on the other forum. Trolls and internet know-it-all warriors wind us all up at times, and better to get it off our chest publicly and in an honest fashion that to do a Gordon Brown and be smarmy to peoples faces and then get caught out bitching behind their backs :lol:

Also, there are far bigger things in the world to worry about than a non personally directed/generalised comment about knobs on forums...

No harm no foul as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> bodybuildings got popular?? wheres that then?
> 
> i belive since mma has become popular i think alot more people are now more body concious but bodybuilding on a amatuer level is not popular imo


I actuall agree with that.

Taking Dbol or Oxy may have got popular - every second tool in Fitness First does that BUT do they look like Bodybuilders??

Think When you walk around a town centre, Airport, trainstation today.....

How Many BBers do you see?

I bet not many if any.

There is more to Bodybuilding than popping a dbol, spoonful of celltech, having a flapjack from Holland and barratt and doing Bi Culrs wi the dawgs at The leisure centre


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

IanStu said:


> it is more popular compared to what it used to be, when I was a kid in the sixties I had never heard of it, it simply didnt exist in most peoples minds but thats def not the case now, everyone is at least aware of it and its following is much greater than it was, of course it is still a minority sport treated with suspicion by alot of people but its far more mainstream than it used to be


i wasnt born in the sixties

i think everyones aware of working out, and the fitness industry is huge but iwould say bodybuilding probably is a single figure % of the fintess industry in general.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> There is more to Bodybuilding than popping a dbol, spoonful of celltech, having a flapjack from Holland and barratt and doing Bi Culrs wi the dawgs at The leisure centre


 :lol: That's just about everyone who trains around where I live!

All got arms like golf balls in hose pipe, a half set of decent abs and maybe a bit of pec development, but legs as thin as their forearms and a back flatter than an ironing board!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I actuall agree with that.
> 
> Taking Dbol or Oxy may have got popular - every second tool in Fitness First does that BUT do they look like Bodybuilders??
> 
> ...


Fvck :cursing:

What a waste of the last 6 years!!


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

IanStu said:


> All forums have knobs and after a period of time they end up becoming mods and then the cycle begins again...its just the way things are :whistling:
> 
> edit: I never said that it was the demons in my head made me do it :devil2:


 Hehe!! I like that!! :thumb: thats a goodn!

Anyhow..it came from my forum called the BRUTAL TRUTH!! it is designed to or should i say i speak my mind!! I am happy for debates, i love the real emotion that comes through!

I think this debate is healthy and has made my day to be honest!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i wasnt born in the sixties
> 
> i think everyones aware of working out, and the fitness industry is huge but iwould say bodybuilding probably is a single figure % of the fintess industry in general.


yes but a single figure % is still massively more than it used to be...it is undeniably more popular than it was...the supplement industry alone is worth billions


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

IanStu said:


> yes but a single figure % is still massively more than it used to be...it is undeniably more popular than it was...the supplement industry alone is worth billions


the supplement indusrty is not just bb related though. nearly any sport is now heavily supplement based these days


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> the supplement indusrty is not just bb related though. nearly any sport is now heavily supplement based these days


ffs stop arguing with me and just accept every utterence that gushes from me as gospel truth....thank you :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

ok. bodybuilding is the most popular sport in the world. the supplement industry is funded soley by bodybuilders


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

barny i dont think its essencial you spend more time writing stuff on the net at all, yes you have knolegdge but if you work and train and have a life off the net why spend more time on it and if your content with out constant publicity threw forums then why should you post every 5 mins

main thing is you produce the goods at the shows !

more power to you bro


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I kinda like all the knobs on here! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> ok. bodybuilding is the most popular sport in the world. the supplement industry is funded soley by bodybuilders


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I kinda like all the knobs on here! :thumb:


what the fuk???

Has that Kitchen door of yours and Ramseys got no fuking padlock??

You'll be liking the knobbing you'll get in the ear when I tell rs of this outrage


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what the fuk???
> 
> Has that Kitchen door of yours and Ramseys got no fuking padlock??
> 
> You'll be liking the knobbing you'll get in the ear when I tell rs of this outrage


LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what the fuk???
> 
> Has that Kitchen door of yours and Ramseys got no fuking padlock??
> 
> You'll be liking the knobbing you'll get in the ear when I tell rs of this outrage


Urinal, you don't understand....you are ALL knobs to me, but I love ya! :thumb: :lol:

**Redkola runs off to stick the kettle on


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Albert Einstein once said "Only two things in the Universe are infinite. The Universe and Human Stupidity. But I'm still not sure about the Universe"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> *Albert Einstein* once said "Only two things in the Universe are infinite. The Universe and Human Stupidity. But I'm still not sure about the Universe"


Yeah but he was a fuking Natty too Big J


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yeah but he was a fuking Natty too Big J


Are you sure??? I think he probably managed to synthesise some anabolic brain substances. Fcuking druggy!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I kinda like all the knobs on here! :thumb:


I like all the gnomes on here... *cough* TinyTom *cough*

Sorry just noticed it was knobs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I like all the gnomes on here... *cough* TinyTom *cough*
> 
> Sorry just noticed it was knobs


Mate I'd be careful fuking with Tom. he looks hard as fuk.

That's possibly due to the entire ActionMan range of outfits he wears...we plastic rifles, the lot


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BARNY said:


> Hey!! i'm not angry..never have been!!?? I simply made a statement on 'my' BRUTAL TRUTH FORUM about something that was getting on my tits!!
> 
> *Tom decided to hang me up on this site for all his fans to throw rotten tomatoes at. *
> 
> ...


Barny if I had a problem with you I wouldnt need my mates to help me sort it out with you. :lol:

I have been nothing but respectful in dealing with this situation and I even told members on here not to act like witch hunters and be derogatory to you.

I have even said its a shame that you dont have decent sponsorship agreement because of your achievements.

So to imply that I was on the losing end of a discussion where the initial statement is flawed and hypocritical in the first place and I needed to get people to back me up is ridiculous.

You called people on here and on MT knobs. You listed specifically these 2 forums so why not give people the opportunity to defend themselves?

If I was called a knob on another board then I'd defend myself.

You started this and to be honest the initial statement you made is wrong and you dont like it that you've been picked up on it because you are used to people on your forum agreeing with you.

This is hypocritical as you have your own forum where you state 'the brutal truth' but by definition people on YOUR forum are more likely to be in agreement with you.

You have described this as 'ass kissing' on other forums but then you like it on your forum. Incidentally before I posted only about 2 people had posted agreeing with you so that shows how many people actually are in agreement with you.

Having an opinion is fine but expect to be challenged if that opinion is considered wrong. I did not personally insult you but you've directed your anger towards me in your reply. I do not CONTROL people on this forum and I invited them to reply on UKM.com if they disagreed. Most have stated they'd prefer to reply on here but its THEIR opinion not mine.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

and i certainly aint no knob barney boy,lol


----------



## marsh (Apr 12, 2010)

i think we should do em over lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

He did say, "ok guys - you win".

jus sayin like..

:rolleye:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Just started typing a reply, but then thought better of it. can't be assed. But I aint a Knob!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

as i have had some time away from the site i thought i better add my opinion on the topic

i know Barney and train at Ironworx where Barney trains ... he got me ready in 2008 for the NABBA west class 1 which i won in the best condition i have ever had ..he is a nice genuine guy who helped me loads to get ready for my show and didnt ever ask any money for his services

I can apreciate where Barney is coming from because a lot of guys on these forums become self proclaimed experts after 2 weeks in the gym and a few courses of sus.... there is also seems a lot of comments from guys which although is meant as well wishes, can often be read as **** licking and blowing smoke up ****s

Barney is a straight talking guy and very unassuming in the gym and im sure he wasnt calling everyone a knob on this forum ,, but just as in all walks of life there are knobs and i feel Barney was just saying that UKm has its fair share


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]i think we should do em over lol


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ShaunMc said:


> i know Barney and train at *Ironworx* where Barney trains


Shaun, isnt this the gym where you walk in and get steroid like gains?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Shaun, isnt this the gym where you walk in and get steroid like gains?


thats the one hacks .... the legendary ironworx lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm the only Kn0b on here.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

My missus regulary calls me a knob. Does that count?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> as i have had some time away from the site i thought i better add my opinion on the topic
> 
> i know Barney and train at Ironworx where Barney trains ... he got me ready in 2008 for the NABBA west class 1 which i won in the best condition i have ever had ..he is a nice genuine guy who helped me loads to get ready for my show and didnt ever ask any money for his services
> 
> ...


To be fair Shaun I know Barny personally as well and when I hear about him slagging off mine and Pscarb's articles in the Beef but then can't write one himself and then slags off the forum we both moderate saying that theres very little information there thats not what you describe above. I agree with what you say but thats not what he said.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> thats the one hacks .... the legendary ironworx lol


I went there for a seminar with Pscarb

I came out bigger than Pscarb

hold on

I went in bigger than Pscarb as well



Good gym, lots of quality kit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair Shaun I know Barny personally as well and when I hear about him slagging off mine and Pscarb's articles in the Beef but then can't write one himself and then slags off the forum we both moderate saying that theres very little information there thats not what you describe above. I agree with what you say but thats not what he said.


i laughed at this when Alex told me though Tom.....


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

ShaunMc said:


> as i have had some time away from the site i thought i better add my opinion on the topic
> 
> i know Barney and train at Ironworx where Barney trains ... he got me ready in 2008 for the NABBA west class 1 which i won in the best condition i have ever had ..he is a nice genuine guy who helped me loads to get ready for my show and didnt ever ask any money for his services
> 
> ...


Thanks Shaun mate...People who know me know im not a c**t!!

I was simply immplying as Shaun quite rightly points out, that there are a lot of knobs on the net!! I never named names or pointed a finger!

Tom, i am really dissapointed in you mate....I have never ever been malicious to you..In fact if you want to roll the sleeves up i will be happy to get a bit more REAL!

In your early days of competing who got you ready..ME?

Paul Scarb, when you were at your all time best, after years of poor shows..again who got you ready ERR ME??

HOW MUCH DID IT COST ?? All For free, because i liked you guys..i wanted to help. You won and then you **** on the helping hand.

Tom, a few years back you asked me to move some stuff that was in your lock up - however at the time i was going through a stressful separation, had a dying mother, a 4 year old son and a bitch of an ex and i was homeless..i had big problems. As you plainly remember i couldnt move the commercial gym equipment out of your garage but quick enough you sold it without me knowing!

Previous to that, when you were in need of somewhere to live...i invited you in to my family home, for next to no rent.

Never a word of appreciation.

I know exactly what your like Tom...you are only ever interested in someone if they have something you can gain from. If it puts you out you arent interested. You are just about yourself and what you can get!

I had no intention of getting this far in the argument/debate but you kept pushing the subject trying to gather up support for your ego!

To be honest, I dont really post much on net cos i dont need people to fluff me up and carress my ego.

I do the work and produce the goods.. i dont need a fan club ..its not X factor - the fans dont vote you in! Its what you look like on stage on the day!

The level of response to my post on www.uk-muscle.com barnys-THE BRUTAL TRUTH lol is standard throughout that site...As its a small yet steadily growing web site. The members on there are sound..no bull or ego and thats the way it will remain. The content of my forum is purely to cause interest and or controversy..As the TRUTH ALWAYS DOES!!

Thanks for the publicity by the way lol!

I dont know why you bothered with this whole thing in the first place...I wrote that RANT ages ago on a site not very busy about something i was getting knarked off about...people like you!! to be honest! thats why you were offended...hey tom?

I also stated there seems to be a lot of knobs on these sites and how refreshing it was that we can start afresh.

Dont know why certain people got offended on this site...it was just banter but Tom you made it personal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BARNY said:


> Paul Scarb, when you were at your all time best, after years of poor shows..again who got you ready ERR ME??
> 
> HOW MUCH DID IT COST ?? All For free, because i liked you guys...


you have never got me ready as you put it Barny.....after the very poor showing by me at he 2004 West we spoke about your keto style diet and i used this theory for the 2004 Mr Plymouth, you did not get me ready you did not help my training/cardio/gear or supplements i took the theory of zero Carbs and applied it myself to the diet for this show....please don't make it sound that you prepped me Barny as this did not happen....

i have kept out of this but to be fair Barny hearing that you slagged me off last year because of my column in the BEEF was disappointing to hear, i guess i am one of the "self proclaimed Guru" you slate all the time weird really seeing as i have never proclaimed such a thing.....

wish you all the best in your competing goals....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BARNY said:


> Thanks Shaun mate...People who know me know im not a c**t!!
> 
> I was simply immplying as Shaun quite rightly points out, that there are a lot of knobs on the net!! I never named names or pointed a finger!
> 
> ...


i would mate for calling me a knob nothing wrong with banter bro but i think its going a bit to far now.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair Shaun I know Barny personally as well and when I hear about him slagging off mine and Pscarb's articles in the Beef but then can't write one himself and then slags off the forum we both moderate saying that theres very little information there thats not what you describe above. I agree with what you say but thats not what he said.


i stand corrected Tom as to be honest i couldnt open the link to the original article and wrote my reply based on Barneys view he has expressed to me about forums becoming populated with self proclaimed experts and wannabes .... havin not read the article in question my reply was not related to that .... i guess i gotta eat a bit of humble pie here lol

i dont wanna get drawn into any personal rows here so will bow out gracefully ...lol:thumbup1:


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> you have never got me ready as you put it Barny.....after the very poor showing by me at he 2004 West we spoke about your keto style diet and i used this theory for the 2004 Mr Plymouth, you did not get me ready you did not help my training/cardio/gear or supplements i took the theory of zero Carbs and applied it myself to the diet for this show....please don't make it sound that you prepped me Barny as this did not happen....
> 
> i have kept out of this but to be fair Barny hearing that you slagged me off last year because of my column in the BEEF was disappointing to hear, i guess i am one of the "self proclaimed Guru" you slate all the time weird really seeing as i have never proclaimed such a thing.....
> 
> wish you all the best in your competing goals....


 Paul you are a liar!

You asked me to help you get shredded for the show...i hepled you all the way till the end. My knowledge then was less than it is now but i helped stear you to your best showing thus far.

It wasnt a keto diet...low carb, and i seem to remember carb up days etc...chatting online daily etc keeping you on track...i never suggested supplements or gear to take but the diet and cardio was my input.

You were chomping at the bit!! You even acknowledged me recently in a link about shows competed in. After saying you got your sh*t together in 05 onwards.. i chimed in saying this was the year i got you ready..you answered yes.

I said to Alex mac after the Brits last year, during dinner..that i was getting f**ked off with always reading about you and Tom.....After all, there are a hell of a lot of better body builders out there.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BARNY said:


> Thanks Shaun mate...People who know me know im not a c**t!!
> 
> I was simply immplying as Shaun quite rightly points out, that there are a lot of knobs on the net!! I never named names or pointed a finger!
> 
> ...


Barny

Firstly though you never prepped me for a show you just helped me backstage.

Secondly I didnt sell that kit I gave it away as selling it would be theft.  but I did give you 2 months to move it so I thought that ample time.

If you want the truth I can readily tell a few stories about that.

I will even get a few of the people concerned to post here and confirm it because really you havent told the whole story here have you?

You can remove your post and I wont continue it but if you want stories of C untishness then theres far more with you involved than me.

Have a think and see if you really want to go down this road.

We've also got to see each other at shows and the like and you know me personally so you also know what the likely outcome of that is.

Anyway I'll leave it to you to decide. :beer:


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

vetran said:


> i would mate for calling me a knob nothing wrong with banter bro but i think its going a bit to far now.


 I have no Beef with you..or anyone on this damn site!! For the last time...I made a statement of MY Own opinion on MY forum on a small and different web site that was written to provoke some interest and banter..on something at the time when i wrote it was getting on my nerves ....namely self proclaimed internet gurus, bullies and automotons.

I have NEVER said in any way ALL UKM.CO.UK and MT members are knobs!! i wrote it and the people (they know who they are) who it struck a nerve with responded.


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Barny
> 
> Firstly though you never prepped me for a show you just helped me backstage.
> 
> ...


So your threatening me?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BARNY said:


> Paul you are a liar!
> 
> You asked me to help you get shredded for the show...i hepled you all the way till the end. My knowledge then was less than it is now but i helped stear you to your best showing thus far.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but the proof of our knowledge and experience shows from the multitude of people who read our journals and articles and benefit from them.

Of course thats just them kissing our ass when they thank us for our free help.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes there is much better bodybuilders out there than both me and Tom maybe you would be surprised to hear there are just as many better than you..... so your p1ssed off because me and Tom have actually done something other than b1tch about others on a forum.....if you don't like reading about me and Tom why don't you write something yourself?? don't just moan about it do something about it.....

a for being a liar ok if this is what you want to believe you can, the big whole in your memory is that it was 2005 that i teamed up with Harold and this was when i got my sh1t together.....

i gave credit to you because you did as i mentioned gave me the insight into your style of dieting and it was Keto (no carbs in the week but a massive re-feed on a Saturday) i remember as i still have the notes i took along with what you told me you eat on these re-feed days and the fact you got up at 5am in the morning to start them......i don't lie Barny i have no need to


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

i have absolutely no idea what stories you are on about Tom?? If its about my ex or J thats a very complicated situation. None of your business too!

If its about Js ex, then we can talk openly about this...J has stuff about it too!

That as far as i can see/ remember?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

[*QUOTE=BARNY;1617533]I have no Beef with you..or anyone on this damn site!! For the last time...I made a statement of MY Own opinion on MY forum on a small and different web site that was written to provoke some interest and banter..on something at the time when i wrote it was getting on my nerves ....namely self proclaimed internet gurus, bullies and automotons.*

*I have NEVER said in any way ALL UKM.CO.UK and MT members are knobs!! i wrote it and the people (they know who they are) who it struck a nerve with responded.*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yes there is much better bodybuilders out there than both me and Tom maybe you would be surprised to hear there are just as many better than you..... so your p1ssed off because me and Tom have actually done something other than b1tch about others on a forum.....if you don't like reading about me and Tom why don't you write something yourself?? don't just moan about it do something about it.....
> 
> a for being a liar ok if this is what you want to believe you can, the big whole in your memory is that it was 2005 that i teamed up with Harold and this was when i got my sh1t together.....
> 
> i gave credit to you because you did as i mentioned gave me the insight into your style of dieting and it was Keto (no carbs in the week but a massive re-feed on a Saturday) i remember as *i still have the notes i took along with what you told me you eat on these re-feed days and the fact you got up at 5am in the morning to start them*......i don't lie Barny i have no need to


Dont forget the 20 clen and 10 effy a day to get ripped

As you've stated before I lived with him for a time so witnessed this.

And I also remember giving him a lift to the gym pretty much every day as he lost his licence. Even did this after I moved out, yeah Im a proper cnut me.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just PMing a few people on facebook so they can comment on similar experiences they have had with Barny

Fcuking LOADS


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL sh1t just got real! :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

wats facebook


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TBH Im probably going to delete this thread in a day or so as it does me or my sponsor no real good to have me mudslinging on a public forum.

good laugh though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

vetran said:


> wats facebook


For young people mate.

Not like 'pension book' thats different

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree tinytom its been a load of fishwife tales ,


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

vetran said:


> wats facebook


 :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Going to close this thread.

Barny you can make a new one if you like and I wont delete it or edit it.


----------

